# cutting corian



## carm

What's the best way to cut a corian counter top?


----------



## ClosetPro

Table saw? Skill saw? Jigsaw? A fine tooth laminate/melamine blade will leave a nice cut.


----------



## Darwin

A reversed plywood circular saw blade works fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

A Festool TS-55 with a solid surface blade in it.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

WarnerConstInc. said:


> A Festool TS-55 with a solid surface blade in it.


gets my vote.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

WarriorWithWood said:


> gets my vote.:thumbsup:


Cuts it like buttah!!!


----------



## Cletus

Darwin said:


> A reversed plywood circular saw blade works fine.:thumbsup:


:blink:

What exactly does reversing it accomplish? How does it "cut"?


----------



## Darwin

Cletus said:


> :blink:
> 
> What exactly does reversing it accomplish? How does it "cut"?


Oh, I'm sorry--works great for vinyl siding tho' ...:w00t:


----------



## Cletus

Darwin said:


> Oh, I'm sorry--works great for vinyl siding tho' ...:w00t:


*It is the 1-2-3 way!*


----------



## AustinDB

a carbide tipped fine tooth blade is all you need. keep the feed rate slow and even/constant pressure applied (as in support the material fully-not flopping off the side of the table). You're not trying to achieve a 'buttery' edge-that's what the router is for after you build it up.


----------



## Darwin

Cletus said:


> *It is the 1-2-3 way!*


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## KennMacMoragh

Corian is just plastic, it cuts pretty easy and there's no special tricks to it. Just think like a finish carpenter, fine tooth blade, nice easy motion.


----------



## mhillc

CHEW IT:lol:


----------



## Jordy3738

How about from the bottom side with a circular saw. Cut 1/32" oversize and belt sand to finish line


----------



## katoman

Yup, lots of good answers. Just treat it like a hardwood. I use carbide saw, router with carbide bits.


----------



## skymaster

Mr 4 x 4 has it. saw with fine blade and cut it oversized, use a router to finish cut the edge. When I took the course we were told to NOT leave a sawed edge, it will void any warranty. NO square corners!!!! radiused only. If cutting in a cooktop, template it, rout the hole, LINE the hole with the selfstick metal tape for ductwork.


----------



## silvertree

skymaster said:


> Mr 4 x 4 has it. saw with fine blade and cut it oversized, use a router to finish cut the edge. When I took the course we were told to NOT leave a sawed edge, it will void any warranty. NO square corners!!!! radiused only. If cutting in a cooktop, template it, rout the hole, LINE the hole with the selfstick metal tape for ductwork.


Yep!


----------



## KennMacMoragh

Did you google it? http://www.naturalhandyman.com/iip/infcountertop/infsolidsurface.html


----------



## tyler durden

I normally cut it with my eyes open. Always worked for me.


----------



## skyhook

Darwin said:


> A reversed plywood circular saw blade works fine.:thumbsup:


:no: easy way to become a casualty.


----------

